# I'm back



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Yup, after a long abscence I am coming back shortly 

I recognise a few people from the old days :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

danksy said:


> Yup, after a long abscence I am coming back shortly
> 
> I recognise a few people from the old days :lol:


  

MK2 Nick?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

oh yes 

TTS


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

I was trying to work out when I first started on the original forum, 2000 i think


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Aye and before my time   

What spec TTS?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Phantom BlacK
Black Silk Nappa with Silver Inlays
Accoustic Rear Parking
Bluetooth prep
Symphony
Bose
S-Tronic

Plus the usual std stuff on the tt-s


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

danksy said:


> Phantom BlacK
> Black Silk Nappa with Silver Inlays
> Accoustic Rear Parking
> Bluetooth prep
> ...


Can't fault black/black 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Blimey  Hello!


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Clive,

Just when I was leaving TT ownership behind me I think you were waiting for your first TT to be delivered :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome back Nick - oh and in case you had forgotten about your old car, HERE'S a blast from the past.


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

olleh vek


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

boo


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

hello mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Welome back dansky. Don't think we ever met but do remember you on here quite a bit


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

I remember you too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

danksy said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> Just when I was leaving TT ownership behind me I think you were waiting for your first TT to be delivered :roll:


Nah... I'm sure we were both at the Interpro RR day?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

yes you're right :lol: Did I have the Denim Blue Coupe then (2000-2001) or the TTR (which had just about everything modified :wink: )(2001-2002)?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Roadster I think, which would make sense as I didn't get my TT till Sept '01. I wouldn't have called your TT very modified though ;-)


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Roadster I think, which would make sense as I didn't get my TT till Sept '01. I wouldn't have called your TT very modified though ;-)


At the time it was about as modded as they came....

Forge Intercooler
Samco Hoses
Koni Fully Adjustable suspension (compression & rebound)
Adjustable Tie Bars
APR adjustable MAP
Forge DV
996 Turbo Brakes
Pentagon supaglass

That was before people really started getting into big turbos and Hybrids... not to mention rebores


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

'spose I better say hi as well. It's like you've never been away


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Welcome back Nick 8)

You had the Roadster at Interpro. I remember testing AmD vrs APR remaps along the Hogs back on the way back from the pub...

Cheers

James


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Hi James.... the hogs back run :roll:   :lol:

They were the days....


----------

